# Ghost Female moulted to adult



## Giosan (Mar 17, 2008)

My ghost mantis is almost done moulting to adult but her wings are undeveloped. Ever seen that? It can be compared to this: http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/images/db/1851.jpg

The wings are tiny but too big to be subadult wingbuds (99,99% sure shes no subadult) and the end of her wings are brownish, looked like it dried out or something..which is odd, I spray more then enough.

I'll get some pics later.

EDIT: Here are 2 pics.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 17, 2008)

That's because she hasn't finished "pumping" them up yet. I assume she just got out of her skin, since you said she is "almost done finishing the molt to adult". Of course, if it's been almost a day since she molted to adult and her wings are still like that, then yes they are underdeveloped.

By the way, spraying a freshly molted mantis is a very bad idea. They can develop fungal problems that are usually fatal.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 17, 2008)

that happens all the time..


----------



## Giosan (Mar 17, 2008)

Mantida said:


> That's because she hasn't finished "pumping" them up yet. I assume she just got out of her skin, since you said she is "almost done finishing the molt to adult". Of course, if it's been almost a day since she molted to adult and her wings are still like that, then yes they are underdeveloped.By the way, spraying a freshly molted mantis is a very bad idea. They can develop fungal problems that are usually fatal.


Thanks, it just looked a bit odd on this mantis (never seen a ghost moult) so I was a bit worried. You are right, they are much bigger now but still not their full size.

I did a light spray with water, everything is gone already because the enclosure is quite warm (not too hot) so I hope it doesn't bring any problems.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 17, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Thanks, it just looked a bit odd on this mantis (never seen a ghost moult) so I was a bit worried. You are right, they are much bigger now but still not their full size.I did a light spray with water, everything is gone already because the enclosure is quite warm (not too hot) so I hope it doesn't bring any problems.


how long has it been sinse it shed?and whats its wings like now?


----------



## Giosan (Mar 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> how long has it been sinse it shed?and whats its wings like now?


Wings are fine now  She's beautiful!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 17, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Wings are fine now  She's beautiful!


----------

